# Snesoid Lite + ROM Gripper



## tommers (Mar 10, 2011)

= any SNES game on your phone.  

I can't believe I didn't know about this.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2011)

There's a few emulators for android. There's a nes and playstation one too. And i use marvin for spectrum games.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 14, 2011)

GBA emulator + pokemon = never bored + hours on toilet


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 15, 2011)

tommers said:


> = any SNES game on your phone.
> 
> I can't believe I didn't know about this.


 
easy to install / set up? (doofus, soz)


----------



## grit (Mar 15, 2011)

There is a nintendo 64 emulator out for android as well.

23 its two applications the sneoid lite (you will have to pay for using save games) allows the phone to run the original SNES files. These files can be downloaded to the phone with the ROM gripper application (I've never tried it but thats the theory).

Edit: you should be able to find both on the market, i think.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 15, 2011)

yes


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2011)

yes.  Fantastically easy.  Just download SNESoid lite (for nothing) and then download Rom Gripper (for nothing).  When you access Rom gripper you get a list of pretty much any old game you want.

You might need another emulator for different platforms and the touch screen controls aren't great but still, Wizardry on my phone!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 16, 2011)

grit said:


> These files can be downloaded to the phone with the ROM gripper application (I've never tried it but thats the theory).



I use rom finder (premium). Don't know if it's better or worse but works for me. 

They're all piss easy to install and get running. The only one that is a bit of a piss around is the playstation one which requires you to locate some file that doesn't appear to be packaged with it so I didn't bother. Looking at the reviews I don't think that one (psx4droid) works particularly well. There appears to be a free 'official' playstation one on there now. Don't know what that is all about  will have to investigate.

E2A: oh the official PlayStation app isn't an emulator, as you'd imagine.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 17, 2011)

i've alredy got a load of roms  so i'll eventually load them up  when i get  a bigger onboard memory


----------

